# Just so proud...



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

... of my boy. :wub:

Thats all.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

:lurking: ....too many meds this morning? Give us some details!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

No, just the Metformin LOL. 

What I mean is that I am amazed by Yukons progress. He surprises me every day with something new and I feel that incredible love for him. I can't take my eyes off of him playing, can't stop watching him enjoying his life, can't stop talking and bragging about him what a good and great dog he is. 

I know, many of you have had rescues that were probably the same but I bet you, you felt the same way when they transformed from scared cats into those wonderful selfconfident ballchasing machines that love life and can't get more of it. 

I am just so happy that he finally isn't scared of his own shadow anymore. Happy that he overcame all those fears. Especially at night it was bad. He couldn't sleep because everytime a car drove bar and he saw the shadows on the wall (I kid you not) he was scared out of his mind. When I took him out in the darf and he saw his own shadow, it scared the **** out of him. Now he doesn't care anymore. He is not looking over his back constantly, not scared by the cars, busses or anything what we consider usual. 

He is such a joy and I am just so happy and so so so proud. I know ya'll are probably tired of me talking about his recovery but I am just so amazed.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

You should be proud!! Those are major steps that Yukon has made!!:toasting: Here's to another step in his recovery!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

No way could I be sick of hearing that! Brilliant! Congrats to you for all your hard work to make Yukon the happy boy he now is


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's not about me, it's the dog I am so proud of. I just LOVE him more than anything else on that planet. You know, like that one dog you will never ever have again.


----------

